
Global warming can melt California's economy (by Arnold Schwarzenegger) - eplanit
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-0408-schwarzenegger-climate-report-20130408,0,6026654.story
======
Kudzu_Bob
If Arnold gave a damn about California's economy, he would have tried to do
something about illegal immigration when he was governor.

